
New York Times Editorial Board Thinks Uber Is Too Popular, Demands Price Floors - ayanai
https://reason.com/blog/2018/05/09/new-york-times-editorial-board-thinks-ub
======
daughart
The article assumes Uber can go on offering cheaper rides forever, but every
piece of serious analysis I've read comes to the conclusion that Uber must
eventually raise its prices to sustain its business. Nothing in the NYT
article attacks dynamic pricing, to the contrary it reads to me as endorsing
the idea of dynamic pricing. The whole blog post is flimsy.

~~~
cimmanom
Of course Uber will eventually raise their prices to profitable levels. But if
they have their way that won't be until they've driven every other taxi and
ride share service out of the market and they have us all by the short and
curlies.

~~~
CryptoPunk
There's a very low barrier to entry with taxi services, so I don't foresee any
ridesharing getting the kind of strangehold on the market that you describe.

~~~
DrScump

      There's a very low barrier to entry with taxi services
    

In New York, it's extremely _high_ to have a legitimate taxicab, as a
medallion is required. They went for over $1 million 5 years ago and are still
6 figures.

~~~
CryptoPunk
I meant sans regulatory barriers to entry of course.

